# toddler activities in cardiff?



## topaz (Apr 8, 2010)

hi parents!  i've got a 2 year old grandaughter coming to stay for a week in a couple of months and i'm keen to fill her days with laughter and fun...

apart from the obvious parks (victoria being the one i'm thinking of with those toddler activities) what else can i take her to do that's fairly local to cardiff?  i'm not sure what they're called but i'd love to find one of those warehousey type places that are filled to the brim with brightly coloured things for toddlers to do, anybody know if there are any around here?

and any other suggestions gratefully received too!! thanks


----------



## zog (Apr 8, 2010)

there's some sort of climb in plastic ball thing where they toddle about in a pool of water by habitat in town.

fancied a go myself , but I think I may be a bit old.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 8, 2010)

topaz said:


> i'm not sure what they're called but i'd love to find one of those warehousey type places that are filled to the brim with brightly coloured things for toddlers to do, anybody know if there are any around here?



you're joking, right  

if you're _not_ joking you should be able to find something local here i'd recommend NOT going in school holidays cos the place will be full of older kids jumping all over the little ones. the ones run in the community/leisure centres are generally more sedate and less scary for everyone involved.

eta: leisure/community centre softplay and other activities.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2010)

there is this place next to the river on penarth road near big yellow http://www.parcplaycardiff.com/
tis huge


----------



## 1927 (Apr 8, 2010)

Toddler activities is currnetly my Matsremind subject!!

Apart from Parc as mentioned by Ddraig there is one in Llanishen on the business park, don't know the name, but will check with Mrs27.

There is also one on Penarth Road called Jungle land or something.

These are all pretty pricey tho especially during holidays.

If you have  a car I'd say pop down to the 3 Horseshoes in Moulton, off 5 mile lane in Barry, where they have a smaller soft play area that is only a quid and you can spend the money you saved on lunch or a drink.

If you want to take a trip to Brecon there is a great place called Cantref farm. Soft play areas, petting zoo, outside activities, pony rides etc. £7.50 per person but a really good day out. Took ickle 27 there on easter monday and we knackered him out in 2 hours.

Further afield there is Folly Farm at Tenby, but I haven't been there and would wlecome any comments from peeps with experience.


----------



## llantwit (Apr 8, 2010)

Continuing this farmyard-related stuff...
Closer to the 'Diff there's the Amelia Farm Trust in the Vale near Cardiff Airport which is really nice with an outdoor play area (an it's free).
Cefn Mably petting farm on the way to Newport (which has one of those soft play areas) but you've gotta pay to get in there (3-4 squid? dunno exact price)
There's also a nice kids play area and petting farm at St Fagans living history museum.
Depending on their age they might like the kids' exploration room at the museum in Cathays Park (lots of cool draws with fossils and bones, some computer stuff, some colouring in stuff, some task sheets, etc... and of course a massive plaster wooly mammoth that moves.
If they're v small then maybe cafe Junior in Roath where kids can play and run wild while parents drink coffee and get uptight.
Roath Park boating lake, ducks to feed, and outdoor play areas
Techniquest is the dogs testes for little kids - a science museum place down the bay where they can do all kinds of cool things.
The big swimming pool down the bay is also very good for little ones (many slides and play areas, etc).


----------



## 1927 (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry I forgot about Amelia Trust farm, which as Llantwit says is free and just 2 minutes from the 3 Horseshoes, so you have a nice cheap day planned right there!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 8, 2010)

Another thing I thought of. Duffryn Gardens, which although stupid pricey to get in just to look at the gardens, has a play area outside the manin entrance with a tunnel and slide and swing things. We often go down there, grab a coffee from the cafe and sit while Ickle 27 plays on the slide and stuff. Plenty of grass areas too for kicking a ball around.


----------



## Corax (Apr 8, 2010)

Cardiff Metropolitan Cathedral?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2010)

Corax said:


> Cardiff Metropolitan Cathedral?



you what now?


----------



## Corax (Apr 8, 2010)

ddraig said:


> you what now?



FFS.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 8, 2010)

C'mon Ddraig, use your imagination. There is loads to do for toddlers in a cathedral. Chasing up and down between the pews, splashing in the font, climbing on the altar. using the candel holderes on the altar as light sabres and having a fight with dad. Laughing at the semi naked man with the unhappy face nailed to the wood, its an endless source of fun, almost as good as an adventure playground.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2010)

calm down calm down! 

was just clarifying! do u mean llandaff?
not been in there myself


----------



## topaz (Apr 8, 2010)

wow, there's loads more than i'd thought, thanks for all the links and suggestions.. she's going to be 2 in june and she's a little shy so i want it to be a gentle introduction to the world of softplay city-style...but with all those links i'm sure i'll find a few, thanks loads urbs xx


----------



## Corax (Apr 9, 2010)

ddraig said:


> calm down calm down!
> 
> was just clarifying! do u mean llandaff?
> not been in there myself



Here you go.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ca...=news_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQsQQwAA

Perhaps you missed it.  It's not been very high profile.


----------



## topaz (Apr 9, 2010)

Corax said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ca...=news_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQsQQwAA
> 
> Perhaps you missed it.  It's not been very high profile.



so let me get this right... i'm asking for details of things to do with toddlers locally (notably my grandaughter) and you link to a paedophile story?  wtf is the matter with you?


----------



## Corax (Apr 9, 2010)

topaz said:


> so let me get this right... i'm asking for details of things to do with toddlers locally (notably my grandaughter) and you link to a paedophile story?  wtf is the matter with you?



No, I made mention of the Catholic Cathedral, which was a slightly poor taste joke reference to recent news events.  That went completely over the head of ddraig, so I linked the stories so that he could become unbefuddled.  It wasn't that funny in the first place, but having to spell it out and then explain it certainly takes the shine off.  _*sigh*_


You should visit the Torchwood Institute.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 9, 2010)

Corax said:


> No, I made mention of the Catholic Cathedral, which was a slightly poor taste joke reference to recent news events.  That went completely over the head of ddraig, so I linked the stories so that he could become unbefuddled.  It wasn't that funny in the first place, but having to spell it out and then explain it certainly takes the shine off.  _*sigh*_
> 
> 
> You should visit the Torchwood Institute.



Still in incredibly bad taste imho.


----------



## Corax (Apr 10, 2010)

1927 said:


> Still in incredibly bad taste imho.



So? Get over it.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 10, 2010)

Corax said:


> So? Get over it.



Nice! Would you be saying that if someone had shagged your kids?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 10, 2010)

1927 said:


> Apart from Parc as mentioned by Ddraig there is one in Llanishen on the business park, don't know the name, but will check with Mrs27.



Its called 'Jump', its enormous - to the extent that my missus gets a bit freaked out at having lost the kids every time we go.

How about Cefn Mably farm on the way to Newport on the A48, lots of fun there feeding horses, goats, sheep, etc - went there this week, my kids absolutely loved it.

We also went to Southerndown beach to the south of Bridgend, a lovely beach with great rock pools and sandcastles for the kids. 30 mins from Cardiff. 

Take them to the national museum too - my 2 year old loves that. Free as well. Breakfast upstairs in the Central Market - thats something my little uns go crazy for...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2010)

1927 said:


> Sorry I forgot about Amelia Trust farm, which as Llantwit says is free and just 2 minutes from the 3 Horseshoes, so you have a nice cheap day planned right there!



this is an excellent one, really toddler friendly, small and quiet. 

Jump is excellent as Gavin BL says thats in llanishen. Cafe Junior in Cathays is nice for little people, loads for the under 5's and nice food and stuff. Bambeans is in canton ( cowbridge road east) and is a multi sensory play thingy but not of the ball pit type

llanishen leisure centre is nice for toddlers, very quiet in the week, it has a 'beach' type set up so its lovely and shallow. The international pool in the bay has similar but lots more play stuff ( chutes,bubbles, things which fill and tip water on you)

St Fagans is nice with little ones too, you can go at your own pace and there are animals, horses, sheep ( and lambs too at the mo) pigs ( if you can find them, they keep moving them around) and horses which give carriage rides and a little train.

Roath park has the boats, a HUGE playground and gardens, ducks etc. Mine like vikky park and of course you will have the paddling pool filled in a couple of months too. The playgrounds just been redone

The kids exploration room at the Museum is closed for redevelopment at the mo - this much I do know ( drat and damn GRRR) but toddler days are held at techniquest every month ( on a monday I think, beginning of the month)


----------



## llantwit (Apr 11, 2010)

1927 said:


> Nice! Would you be saying that if someone had shagged your kids?



Over-reaction, much?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 13, 2010)

Urban baby meet, anyone?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 14, 2010)

I havent got a baby


----------



## 1927 (Apr 14, 2010)

Col_Buendia said:


> Urban baby meet, anyone?



Don't know what you mean by babay,Ickle 27 is 20 months going on 15 years!! If we can find a pub with a decent play area fior the kids you could be on to something!!


----------



## zog (Apr 14, 2010)

Col_Buendia said:


> Urban baby eat, anyone?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 14, 2010)

1927 said:


> Don't know what you mean by babay,Ickle 27 is 20 months going on 15 years!! If we can find a pub with a decent play area fior the kids you could be on to something!!



you suggested one did you not? all you need really is a decent padded pen while you drink


----------



## topaz (Sep 24, 2010)

omg went to Jump in Llanishen today and i can't recommend it any higher, GREAT place to take kids of all ages!! loved it!!   thanks for telling me about it urbs xx


----------

